# New male



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

Very friendly new guy I picked up, yet unnamed.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Dove tan? Looks a little scruffy. Do see if he perks up before you mix/match him with any does.


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

I believe it is the way he is sitting - he doesn't generally look that rough.  *If* he is bred, it won't be for a while anyway. Just showing him off.


----------

